# Pre-Grant Letter



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I need some advice. I am grateful to anyone who can shed some light on my situation. I applied for a GSM 885 onshore in 2009. I am now offshore. My Case Officer (CO) contacted me recently and issued me a pre-grant letter .The CO also asked me for my reasons in departing Australia in 2009. I now have to return to Australia in 28 days. I have contacted my Case Officer but the replies have been minimal and not detailed. I have a couple of questions. 

1. Can the pre-grant letter enable me to get a tourist visa to Australia?
2. Do I include the pre-grant letter with my tourist visa (sub-class 676) application?
3. If the 8503 condition ( ' No Further Stay') is imposed on my tourist visa, will the 885 visa not be granted to me?
4. I departed Australia to look for work in my specific field. Does my reasons for leaving Australia have to be substanial eg: illness in the family, emergency. Will it affect the granting of my application.
5. How long does it take to grant me the visa while I am in Australia


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi dylan,

In short,
1. Yes, contact Au Embassy in your home country to get assistance.
2. Yes.
3. No, this condition just to avoid the visa applicant applying for other subsequent visa, not impact to visa granted issue.
4. You suppose to write the email to clarify your travel plan in term of the reasons you departed as well as the exact date you return Au.
5. It should not be long, since you applied onshore, you have to be onshore to get visa granted. And the pre-granted letter purpose is to remind you fly over Au so that they can grant your visa. 

Cheers,


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi dusty_springfield,

Thank you for replying,



dusty_springfield said:


> Hi dylan,
> 
> In short,
> 1. Yes, contact Au Embassy in your home country to get assistance.
> ...


----------



## positive (Jun 19, 2012)

dylan814 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some advice. I am grateful to anyone who can shed some light on my situation. I applied for a GSM 885 onshore in 2009. I am now offshore. My Case Officer (CO) contacted me recently and issued me a pre-grant letter .The CO also asked me for my reasons in departing Australia in 2009. I now have to return to Australia in 28 days. I have contacted my Case Officer but the replies have been minimal and not detailed. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am in the same situation as you. so, have you applied for tourist visa yet to return back?? what did case officer told you about how you should apply fo this visa??


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi positive,

No I'm in the process of applying for a tourist visa to Australia. The CO told me that i have to be in Australia for my visa to be granted. She did not specify explicitly how i get there meaning that is not her concern. All she said was 'let me know when you are in Australia so i can grant you the visa'. She also sent me a pre-grant letter. But i don't know what the purpose of the letter is. Does it enable me to get entry into Australia? I tried asking the CO but got no response. The CO is not helpful


----------



## positive (Jun 19, 2012)

dylan814 said:


> Hi positive,
> 
> No I'm in the process of applying for a tourist visa to Australia. The CO told me that i have to be in Australia for my visa to be granted. She did not specify explicitly how i get there meaning that is not her concern. All she said was 'let me know when you are in Australia so i can grant you the visa'. She also sent me a pre-grant letter. But i don't know what the purpose of the letter is. Does it enable me to get entry into Australia? I tried asking the CO but got no response. The CO is not helpful


dylan,
do have an agent acting on your behalf?? or did she sent you pre-grant via email?? 
what dose the pre-grant letter says?? dose it say that,you have been granted with 885 and you should be in australia to be eligible to grant this visa. If it dose then there shouldnt be any issues for tourist visa grant to you. as DIAC policy supports the facilitation of tourist visa for onshore applicants who are currently off shore and have been advised that their visa will be grated on their entry in australia.
so, just be positive and go ahead. let me know of the outcome or any little move..good luck


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

General Skilled Migration
Will give you all the necessary information. 
Better contact the embassy asap.


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi russellie,

I checked the website you sent me, I made the 885 application while I was onshore in Austrlaia and I already received automatically Bridging Visa A. I then decided to travel outside Australia and so applied for Bridging Visa B. I did not return to Australia in the time stipulated on my visa B. So now Both Visas are now expired. I cannot apply for Visa C because i do not have a 'substantive' visa at the time I apply for Bridging visa C, should i choose to apply for Bridging Visa C. Regardless, I will keep you informed of my status. Thanks for all your help


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

A tourist visa is another substantive visa. The embassy will advise you as to whether this is the best option for you.

But I am curious. If you had to return to India in 2009 to find work do you think you will be able to find work when you return to Australia?


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

hi russellie,

well, good question, I did return to India and even left India to find work in the State of Kuwait ( in the Middle East). I now have more experience and am hopeful that will convert to a solid job application when i land in Australia. Experience makes a huge difference. More importantly, If i am granted the PR, it gives me access to a lot of companies in Australia meaning.....Australian companies ( majority of them) insist on a candidate having a PR for them to hold a full-time job. Strangely, a candidate with lots of experience and no PR,is often looked over. This is a common experience for International students in Australia. It was my experience as well. I had a 3.6 GPA in Engineering and 8.5 in IELTS and companies refused to interview me, while 'PR/Citizen' students in my batch with much lower scores ( a fail in some cases) got jobs almost immediately. Thats how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Yes, that does seem to be the case for many disciplines despite companies technically not being allowed to do this. I guess they think, who is going to challenge them?

You might find it more difficult now than three years ago unfortuantly, despite having PR. Budget cuts are everywhere and there is far less hiring that previously. 

Good luck and hopefully they don't penalise you for being offshore duing the waiting period. Oh and if you haven't already, get your new police checks (and you'll have to add one for Kuwait if you were there for 12 months) and book a Medical appointment so they don't have to request them when you return to Australia.


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks russellie ,

I've already done the medicals and Police clearance and sent them to my CO. As far as working in Australia is concerned, i don't intend to work in Australia at the moment, even with a PR in my hand. It's just a long term goal. Maybe even a backup plan. I'm perfectly happy at the job I'm in now in Kuwait. But people say Australia has a lot to offer the average immigrant ( Medical facilities, universal health insurance, home ownership, education, dignity of life, Human rights and so on and so forth )


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Yes and no. I think people paint a far more rosey picture than it really is but certainly for some people it is all that. Hopefully for you it is


----------



## harl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi just a quick one i am english and i am 20 years of age i have a Australian girlfriend We have lived together for two years in England we Want to move over to Australia as that's where we met and that's where her family is and a few members of my family are there to but I have a criminal record for GBH I served 4 months for it I don't really no the best Way of trying to get back to oz I am willing to do anything to get there if anyone has any ideas or anything that might help I would be grateful


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Every application is assessed independently so not worth asking other people whether their situation was granted/not granted.

Read Fact Sheet 79 - The Character Requirement
4 months is not considered a substantial criminal record however it will be up to the case officer who assesses your application. GBH is considered more serious then say, possession of cannibus.

After 10 years of no further criminal record you may have a better chance of success.

It is alot of money to spend on something that is not guaranteed. You would do better to talk with a couple of migration agents and get their opinion.


----------



## harl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok thanks great help going to get in touch with migration agents see what they think I hope I don't have to wait 10 years I don't mind waiting maybe four because I think from what I have read is they have to take all the stuff in to consideration with my girlfriend being from there etc thanks for your reply


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

No that is not true that they have to take a partner into consideration. If you don't meet the health and character requirements then it is tough luck. 

Again, without knowing all your circumstances it is hard to comment. Speak with a migration agent.


----------



## positive (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, did you get your tourist visa approved to return back for 885 grant??


----------



## dylan814 (Jun 18, 2012)

positive said:


> Hi, did you get your tourist visa approved to return back for 885 grant??


Yes, just to brief you, i got the tourist visa, because of the pre-grant letter that the CO had sent me. I traveled to Australia recently and got the PR. Mine was an onshore application so I had to be in Australia for the visa to be granted. It was a fairly straightforward process. The minute I landed in Australia, I sent my CO an email that i was now back in Australia. The very next day my application was granted. 885 Skilled Independent. If anyone needs any more help on my immigration process, I am more than happy to oblige. Mine was a strange case but in the end, it all went to plan


----------



## antherist (Aug 14, 2012)

dylan814 said:


> Yes, just to brief you, i got the tourist visa, because of the pre-grant letter that the CO had sent me. I traveled to Australia recently and got the PR. Mine was an onshore application so I had to be in Australia for the visa to be granted. It was a fairly straightforward process. The minute I landed in Australia, I sent my CO an email that i was now back in Australia. The very next day my application was granted. 885 Skilled Independent. If anyone needs any more help on my immigration process, I am more than happy to oblige. Mine was a strange case but in the end, it all went to plan


Hi mate,

First of all congrats on getting your PR.
I am also in the same situation as you were. I launched my onshore 885 in Oct 2009 and left Australia for my home country. I got Case Officer allocated on my application recently in July 2012 and he had asked me for Medicals, AFP Clearance and home Country Police Clearance. I submitted all the required documents and now he has granted me Pre-Grant letter. The CO has also asked me notify him about when I would be returning to Australia within 28 days.

Mate, I am just concerned about, If I go to Australia on a visiting visa, how many days will the CO take to grant me PR after I land in Australia? Actually I am working now and cannot ask my employer for a long leave.

and how is the process of getting a visiting visa? Will they ask questions such as why you left Australia? and is it important to show good financial support when applying for a visiting visa even if you have a Pre Grant letter?

I would really appreciate if you could brief me on the above points.


----------



## positive (Jun 19, 2012)

dylan814 said:


> Yes, just to brief you, i got the tourist visa, because of the pre-grant letter that the CO had sent me. I traveled to Australia recently and got the PR. Mine was an onshore application so I had to be in Australia for the visa to be granted. It was a fairly straightforward process. The minute I landed in Australia, I sent my CO an email that i was now back in Australia. The very next day my application was granted. 885 Skilled Independent. If anyone needs any more help on my immigration process, I am more than happy to oblige. Mine was a strange case but in the end, it all went to plan


Thats great..same on my side too, the day i landed got my grant following day..after all that stress it paid off well & quick..Congrats to the one who had been through the same situations and Good luck to rest waiting. I am sure it will come out positively.. Cheers


----------

